

The Android Screen Fragmentation Myth - bane
http://rustyshelf.org/2014/07/08/the-android-screen-fragmentation-myth/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008974)

